# stilll lost



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2012)

hello again
i am married to my wife of eleven years and have been told that she is anxiuos and depressed. 
i was told that our 7 year old and 2 year old are the times that she was most happy with me.
the first three years i was the problem going form job to job.for he past six years, i have goen 180 degrees,holding a job with one company adn excelled to management position.
our two year old had colic for all four first months of her life plus jaundice, and i jumped at the opportunity to be much more involved in this childs initial months.
i was responsible for gettingher from the swing to the crib and broke her from the bottle. i did this on my own as my wife works weekend nights. (to have more family time)

thisis where i believe the issues arise. i have stepped up and i expect more?
i am able to work form home on some days when not having to staff.
we have had intercourse one time since OCT of 2010.

we had the conversation that she is in love with me, thinks i am the best father for our children she could ever ask for...but she cannot stand to be in the same roomas me.
i feel that i am not ewelcome in our bed.
she has agreed to go to counseling after 8 years. more to this


our marriage has had ups and downs, but we always talk about counmseling and yet we never make it. she needs to see a Christian counselor 5 years ago, adn the womans voice turned her off.
nothing since that for us. i have seen a psych for bipolar in 2001 to 2003 and was told by my wife "he gives you medicine after one session?"

i have also tried to see someone on my own to gather tools but teh couneselor did not take insurance, my bad.

now we are going through her work for a counselor tha ttwo of her friens from work have utlized for this very issue.


morla of the story is how do i handle my emotions 
?
how do i speak to her on a daily basis?
do i question weh we are to see this counselor and when.




we hardly speak, just conduct business...bills school


----------

